# rally at 8 weeks



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

We brought our puppy Cooper home a week ago Sunday. This past Saturday the training center where I take Jackson had a fund raiser to support canine cancer research. I thought it would be a good outing for Cooper to meet more folks then take him home. Of course the instructors wouldn't hear of it and had us try the novice rally course. They said if he gets tired just stop. Did he get tired? - No! He did the entire course and had a great time. When he did the exercise call front and finish right (I'm sure by total coincidence) a big cheer went up and he jumped up, turned around to look at his admiring fans. It was too cute. Guess I will need to sign him up for classes soon!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

What a beauty! Hope you have many years of fun with that one!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I'm just grinning over here imagining how adorable that was.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Awwww What a cutie! Sounds like a pretty smart boy! You are going to have a lot of fun with him.


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

Too bad you did get a vedio of that. I bet it was cute. He is a handsome boy for sure


----------



## JDandBigAm (Aug 25, 2008)

I guess Cooper is going to just be a natural at rally. He sure has that "look" that says, "I know I'm gorgeous"!


----------

